# Pickel, Kratzer, Eisnchusswunden - Fotos schöner machen



## thesheep (6. April 2004)

Guten Morgen
Na, wie geht es euch so? Ich habe gerade ein Tutorial zur Fotobearbeitung geschrieben und würde euch bitten, es z ubewerten. Es ist eines meiner ersten, als obitte ich euch, einige Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen.

Das tutorial könnt Ihr hier finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich


----------



## Ju02 (6. April 2004)

Hi,

ich finde es gut ! Ich finde es sowieso gut,wenn sich Leute die Mühe machen Tutorials für andere zu schreiben ! Denn ausser vielleicht ein bisschen Promotion haben diese Leute nichts davon.
Dein Tutorial ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung zu dem Thread,den es hier mal vor einiger Zeit gab,bei dem auch ganz heftig diskutiert wurde,wie man Wunden usw. in Photos einfügt.
Kompliment


----------



## McAce (6. April 2004)

hmm mal was anders als den Reperaturpinsel zu nehmen.

Ich würde noch ein paar Details näher beschreiben, wie z.B.
die Pinselführung mit dem Wischfinger also ich meine bei der Schulter 
hättest du mehr ins Detail gehen können wie du genau gewischt hast.
Eine kleine Serie von Fotos die die Pinselführung verdeutlicht.
Denn man soll ja nie vergessen das Tuts  auch für Anfänder sind ;-) die
nicht immer mit allem was anfangen können was erzählt wird.

MFG McAce


----------



## thesheep (6. April 2004)

Hm, ich hab jetzt veruscht, das ei nbisschen zu verdeutlichen. Ist es jetzt vielleicht besser, oder sollten da vielleicht noch ein paar Pfeile in die Animation rein?


----------



## McAce (7. April 2004)

Cool an so eine Gif animation hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht., Pfeile wären auch nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten ist das doch schon was.


----------

